# Light colored poodles?



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

My dog is light apricot and usually manages to go about a month in between proper showers, although often I or my partner end up rinsing her legs off with a hosepipe or in the shower because we live on a farm that seems to have been built upon a quagmire. I don't find she gets particularly dirty, although she is not by nature a 'dirty' personality (she doesn't roll in stuff, eat faeces, etc.) Normal brushing and combing seems to remove dried grubbiness. The only part of her that does get discoloured is the area at the front of her neck where the tag she wears seems to tarnish her coat, perhaps through a reaction of the oils on her hair with the metal, but this comes off when she is washed. I think if I were to have a black one, I would wash it as often, as it would still be dirty even if the dirt did not show, and would make the beds and carpets dirty.

Usually with a standard, the dribbly eye problem will go away by itself after a year or so when the dog's head has finished growing. My dog doesn't really get stains any more, but her eyes do run after she has been chewing something. You did mention you might prefer a silver, but in my experience silvers get stains too. I know someone with a lovely silver puppy with a bright platinum face and long rust-coloured streaks trailing down from her eyes! There is, however, an easy solution to this that won't hurt the dog -- just clip its face more often.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a cream colored minipoo, and his eyes don't run if he's on a good food (grain-free, sometimes helps, depending on the dog). Allergies can cause the eyes to run, whether food related or environmental. If Potsie gets a random goober in the corner of his eye, I wipe it away as soon as I see it, so it doesn't cause a stain. My vet told me that eye stains are from a bacteria growing in the moisture that turns red - not dangerous to the dog, but unsightly.

If you are going to have your dog outside a lot and the dog will have the ability to roll in dirt, leaves, etc., they're going to get dirty and stained faster than a dog that's kept mainly in the house. Potsie stays clean, b/c he's a house dog, and doesn't roll outside (he's defnitely a foo-foo dog and wouldn't think of rolling - lol! Thorough brushing at least 3-5 times a week helps, as well.

You can also get dog shampoo that's made for white or light colored dogs. It has brighteners in it to help keep the white/light coat looking good. I try to find one that also has a conditioner in it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

zyrcona said:


> I know someone with a lovely silver puppy with a bright platinum face and long rust-coloured streaks trailing down from her eyes!


Not at all my experience with my own platinum silver mpoo, or any of the 9 others I happen to know and see from time to time. But this is of course just anecdotal.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Not at all my experience with my own platinum silver mpoo, or any of the 9 others I happen to know and see from time to time. But this is of course just anecdotal.


Same here. Merlin's eyes barely water at all. I wipe all their faces at night though.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, meet Sunny, I don't think it's that hard, but it does show quicker than my Jake did. But, he was still dirty......just didn't show.....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a dark cream/light apricot girl. She has never had eye stains and doesn't get any eye goobers or drips at all. My last standard was pure white and she didn't get eye stains, either. You should be able to tell in a puppy if they have that condition. It isn't as common in standards as it is in the toys and minis. I would not to choose a puppy that was inclined to have eye drips, whatever their color. In a dark colored dog the face would still be wet. It means their tear ducts are not angled correctly. Some do outgrow it as their face matures. 

As far as keeping her clean? When she was younger (she is just over a year now), She did tend to be a little mudball. I washed her legs in the sink, not a big deal. Now that she is older she doesn't seem to be as interested in getting dirty. I have her bathed every two weeks only because I like her to look nice and fresh, but that is only me. I have also bathed her by taking her in the shower with me- it isn't that hard.

Unfortunately, the life of a poodle is on big bath. Any dog that looks gray all the time is not a clean dog. I hope you would bath your poodle frequently because owning a poodle means coat maintenance. If a person isn't willing to do that, they could easily get another breed. My whippet gets nothing more than a washcloth wipedown every so often. 

I prefer light colored dogs for one reason only: you can see their eyes! I love the expressions in the poodle face. Black dogs are nice, but light colored dogs with dark brown eyes are my favorite. You are smart to ask about it now. My pup was the only light one out of the four I had to choose from, but I couldnt say no to the eyes. :act-up:


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Remi's a parti*

And his white is what I'd consider 'ice white'. His white parts don't seem to get dirty or grey ever and he LOVES to run, roll, and leap through the grass outside. Although he's primarily a house dog and gets bathed about 3 times a month. 

Thankfully his entire head is black so I don't have to worry about tear staining -- LOL!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Lacey is a cream Mini. She has no eye discharge. She is bathed one a week though because she works with children at an elementary school every week, but I think she could be bathed every two weeks with no problem. If a white dog looks greyish all the time it is not being bathed enough. Grooming is a very big part of owning a poodle.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone...I have no idea how often my neighbor bathes his dog. I figured probably not as often as we bathe our mini, but I don't really want to ask...I'd feel really rude! =P I was just wondering if the lighter ones tend to look grungy quicker. It sounds like...not particularly. =)


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting question. I have a brown and a black. I too was concerned about dirt. We have a yard outside, I live in suburbia, and there are beds which have soil in them and the grass gets wet and muddy in the winter and rain. My brown shows NO dirt. My black shows no dirt, shows no mud unless she is digging and then only on her snout. (which I am trying to get her not to do.) My black does show twigs and leaves, but that is no big deal.I bathe my brown about every two weeks mainly to keep him fresh smelling. I never have to bathe for dirt. He gets groomed every 6 weeks. My black I bathe once a week because she is still a puppy. She gets groomed every 6 weeks. Neither have tear stains.You should keep in mind that when you have two, they will play rough and tumble. Jazz frequently is over Zoe or else she is lying on her back at times and she would be very dirty if not black. My dogs go out every day to play and for a walk with me. They are not solely indoors. I chose not to get a white or cream poodle for that reason and I have been happy with my choice. Incidentally I see my black poodle's expression perfectly!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I prefer light colored dogs for the same reason as previous poster, I need to see the eyes!!! Light dogs with dark brown eyes are stunning. I just can't bond with a dog whose eyes don't stand out. You can also see fleas, ticks, dirt and allergies really easily. Plus you really know when they need a bath.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the color issue vs showing dirt thing is more for cars than poodles, and it seems to work the opposite. (Silver is the best car color for not showing dirt; black is the worst!) Also, eye boogers seem to be a normal part of life and not a "problem" like tear staining --two different issues, really. Beau is cream but is almost pure white now, and staining has never been an issue. He gets bathed when he is groomed, which is every three weeks, and that has worked out great for us. We live in a suburb in sunny, dry Southern CA, so mud is not something we have to deal with much. But the one time he did walk through a puddle or two it was very easy to see where he was dirty, and to "spot clean" his lower legs. Had he been darker we probably would have needed to give him an all-over bath just to make sure. Basically, a pure white dog actually looks very clean, or at least Beau does to us! One more reason why he's welcome on the furniture, in our laps, and on our beds.

The black poodles I've met have amazing, soulful eyes, and you can see them very well in person. They just are very, very hard to photograph. I also love the amber eye color some browns have, where you can actually see the pupil. Very dramatic and expressive. Makes you want one of each!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I got dark poodles because I was concerned about the grunge factor. I have finally realized that, although they are poodles, they are still dogs and they get every bit at dirty and grungy as any other dog (minus the dog smell). I also have white and light colored livestock dogs and an acre of play yard for them. 

If you keep them on a good diet and keep their environment clean, even the white working dogs don't get grungy or stinky. I have noticed that even my working dogs don't need grooming for odor issues often at all now that I have learned more about proper nutrition and weekly brush sessions. 

I can proudly say (and I do) that my dogs don't stink. lol
My poodles always smell like Heaven, though. THey just smell so darn good all the time. Guess that's makes us want to snuggle with them, huh?

Just another thought regarding the 'grey' creme poodle, does he spend a lot of time on newspaper? I've seen dogs and cats caged on newspaper that get the grey dingy look - it's from the newsprint and I have a hard time getting that stain off some of our client's dogs. If he is, suggest to them that they cage him on butcher paper or even unprinted newspaper - it's sold on a roll and can last a long time.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Huxley is about 80% bright white (and the rest silver) and he gets a bath once a week (and professionally groomed every 6 weeks). He gets REALLY dirty at doggy daycare (which he goes to once a week) because they have a huge piece of property the dogs can run on and of course it's this red dirt that turns him into a silver and apricot parti  But I also have severe allergies so I need to wash him often to get the allergens off his coat that he picks up romping in the grass, etc. Besides that I'm just really picky about having a clean dog in the house. Even if you couldn't SEE the dirt on a black dog, it would still be there...and in your house and wherever your dog is allowed to hang out (ours is on the couch, beds, etc).

When we got him as a pup he had a lot of eye boogers and some tear stains. He was eating Nature's Select food but once we got him we changed him to Horizon Legacy and the tear stains disappeared and haven't come back.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a white/cream & yes you can see the grey in him after 1 week. Then again we have a 1/2 acre fenced in & my 3 larger dogs love to be outside on these beautiful NC days. So, he can easily spend 4-6 hours outside, racing the fence line for most of the day with the loose dogs in the neighborhood. After 1 week he is a grunge dog. We have sandy soil & loads of sand comes in with all the larger dogs. It is wet right now & the worst since all the sand sticks to Leif, his whole lower legs turn a totally different color & if he comes in & dries the sand just falls off in piles. I like to groom him every 2 weeks because what is the point of bathing when in a few days he is grey again. My OT/M is Black abstract & she just looks clean all the time & I try to bathe her 7-10 days out. On the small dogs it is so easy. As for tear stains neither of my Poodles have them. I think you have to look at sire, dam & all the pups in the litter. I think on the whole Spoo are fairly free of eye stains. I see it more often in the Toy Poodles & lots of yorkies & shih tzus.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a black mini, and even though he is black, I can still sometimes see dirt...he gets sort of "dusty" looking, if you KWIM. Plus, he gets "ratty" looking when he's dirty. However, it's obviously not as dramatic as on a cream\white dog. Dusty, my Lhasa, is cream, and wow can he get dirty. I've found that if you let the dirt dry, then brush him, it usually comes out fairly well though. Same with poodles, usually dirt brushes out fairly well and they look a lot better afterwards. Poodles need a bath every 1-2 wks anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it too much, and it's fairly easy to hoist them into the tub for a quick leg washing if things get too muddy.


----------

